# Daiwa Magforce Hi Speed SMF 170H Reel (Info)



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Dose anyone have a reel like this 
I found it in a second hand shop and and payed $65.00, it looks in very good nick, 
Are they any good and what type of fishing were they used for, 
Daiwa Magforce Super Hi Speed Sealine SMF 170H


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks in very good condition for its age. Dont know anything about them cept it must be one of the first versions with the Magforce.
Heres an add for one. http://store.vintagepaperads.com/servle ... rce/Detail


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks eric and Arwetheryet 
Its hard to believe the reel is 26 years old it hasn't got a scratch on it,
Looking forward to pulling it down and giving it a tune up 
It has 2 ball bearings,


----------

